
How Self-Made Titans Launched Their Empires - alexjmann
http://www.forbes.com/2009/06/12/self-made-titans-entrepreneurs-finance-titans_print.html
======
edw519
I love this stuff!

If a guy can become a billionaire selling shampoo door to door, surely some of
us can too.

Lots of different stories, at least one common theme: "Whatever it takes."

